# Shipping out of Dubai to Perth, AU



## NYC_Native (Dec 17, 2009)

Due to a mental block on my part I am overweight on my baggage (the allowance of US flights is nearly double that of all other flights...) so I need to ship a package from Dubai to Perth of around 30kgs. Speed not really an issue. 

I searched the forum.

Waiting on Aramex to call me back.
Walked into UPS.
Will call Ahmed Saleh Packing on Sun when they are working again.

Any other options??? Known contacts? The run around is killing me. Again cheaper price holds more weight than speed. Need to accomplish this soon. Thanks!

Alex


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Give Emitrates Air Cargo a call


----------



## NYC_Native (Dec 17, 2009)

Madam Mim said:


> Give Emitrates Air Cargo a call


Thanks Madam Mim! Seems super promising via online quote. Lets hope there are not a lot of hidden charges. 

Other question - I've been here a while but never have noticed a store that sells boxes and tape. Any suggestions?


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Ace Hardware on SZ Road sells boxes and tape


----------



## NYC_Native (Dec 17, 2009)

Madam Mim said:


> Ace Hardware on SZ Road sells boxes and tape


You're a life saver. Thanks.

Alex


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

NYC_Native said:


> Due to a mental block on my part I am overweight on my baggage (the allowance of US flights is nearly double that of all other flights...) so I need to ship a package from Dubai to Perth of around 30kgs. Speed not really an issue.
> 
> I searched the forum.
> 
> ...


Have you tried Emirates Post (Empost) ? They ship parcels overseas at much cheaper rates then the courier companies.

HOME | www.Empostuae.com

-


----------



## NYC_Native (Dec 17, 2009)

For everyone's benefit hopefully my progress....

So ACE on SZR didn't have ANY boxes last week. I went to ACE Festival City and they only had 1 of the 3 boxes sizes, the little one at 6 x 6 x 9 inches or something. Useless... Box prices were around 12-15 AED per box. I ultimately got my box from UPS. They were really nice.

I did ultimately go with Emirates SkyCargo. They didn't use the quote I submitted online but it was still cheaper (by almost half) than any other quote I got from Aramex, UPS... It ended up being 1100 AED on the UAE end, but another 130 AUD at Perth (without quarantine because I got off easy) so consider that. UPS, Aramex in UAE claimed a door to door price which may or may not be true according to Customs.

Pros of SkyCargo:
- Cheapest by far. Not cheap but it's a expensive proposition anyway. 
- Gets there next day

Cons
-You have to drop off the package at Cargo Village UAE and then pick it up at Cargo in AU. 
-There are many stops on the AU side. Shipper, Customs, AQIS. Not difficult steps but steps.
-Enough paperwork to kill a sapling. Not by you really but by each step on the way.
-It's all easy to do even if you've never done it but loads of back and forth. If you're shipping one time it might be better to bite the bullet and get door to door.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

NYC_Native said:


> Due to a mental block on my part I am overweight on my baggage (the allowance of US flights is nearly double that of all other flights...) so I need to ship a package from Dubai to Perth of around 30kgs. Speed not really an issue.
> 
> I searched the forum.
> 
> ...


Don't quite get this as baggage rates when I was in the US up until mid last year were amongst the worst on the planet .... good luck in any case!!


----------

